# برنامج tora



## ALI-717 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني اعضاء منتدى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
أنا بحاجة إلى برنامج tora المستخدم في حل مسائل بحوث العمليات والبرمجة الخطية
أرجوا ممن يتوافر عنده هذا البرنامج ألا يبخل عليِِِِِِ به لاني بأمس الحاجة له لاني بحثت في أغلب المنتديات والمواقع ولم أعثر عليه.
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان​


----------



## الأحرار (2 نوفمبر 2010)

تفضل أخي الكريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/kfsYnfwr/Tora_system.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/account/file/kfsYnfwr/Tora_system.html


----------



## ALI-717 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف ألف شكر لك على مساعدتك لي 
وفقك الله


----------



## امل حاجب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

عفوا الرابط غير صالح الرجاء من وضع الرابط الصالح لاني بحاجة الى البرنامج بسرعة


----------



## عبدالرقيب (26 ديسمبر 2012)

نحن بحاجة الى دليل استخدام برنامج tora بطريقة احترافيه


----------

